# Something is Wrong With My Button Quail! Please Help if You Know About Gamebirds.



## GPulchra (Aug 22, 2010)

Something is wrong with my dear Chickapee.
[youtube]GWPpscU46RI[/youtube]
Something is wrong with his/her head. Please diagnose this strange occurence if you have any knowledge of keeping gamebirds as pets. Chickapee lives with two other button quails- Tic and Tac (born together). He/she is twice as old as them. Also, can you please tell me if it is a boy or a girl?


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 22, 2010)

guessing female, male button quails have a bib except in colors like pied and all white, but that looks like standard color to me.

Also NO clue what I'm looking at, is she missing feathers on teh back of her head?  if so, the others are probably pecking her feathers out.  They tend to get a bit territorial sometimes like that, and it's like barbering with rats.  They'll pick on the lower of the group.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 22, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> guessing female, male button quails have a bib except in colors like pied and all white, but that looks like standard color to me.
> 
> Also NO clue what I'm looking at, is she missing feathers on teh back of her head?  if so, the others are probably pecking her feathers out.  They tend to get a bit territorial sometimes like that, and it's like barbering with rats.  They'll pick on the lower of the group.


That's what confuses me. If anything Chickapee is the "queen" of the group. And older too. Anyways, what do you mean a bib?


----------



## Crysta (Aug 22, 2010)

Oldest doesn't matter...
Younger ones will challenge the weaker members... 

take it to a vet if you want it properly diagnosed...


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 22, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Oldest doesn't matter...
> Younger ones will challenge the weaker members...
> 
> take it to a vet if you want it properly diagnosed...


Is Chickapee weak genetically, or could there be something wrong with her?

And my parents "don't want" to take her to the vet.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 22, 2010)

um....
we have no way to tell if your thing is weak genetically lol.... 

but i meant weaker - as not as good in territorial disputes...ect.. but you never know she could still have won...? 

anyways you cant really tell whats wrong or what is actually in your video because its a massive blob of blurry feathers..


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 22, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> um....
> we have no way to tell if your thing is weak genetically lol....
> 
> but i meant weaker - as not as good in territorial disputes...ect.. but you never know she could still have won...?
> ...


She seems just fine. I'll try to make a better video.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe just have someone hold her still & you take some still shots, or vice versa? 

And this forum might be of help:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/index.php


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a better vid-
[youtube]SotnLjQbUVs[/youtube]


----------



## slvdv (Aug 22, 2010)

If you have two males they will fight, and they could kill one another. I have seen them get their heads picked so bad their eys swell shut. Best to separate the one.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 23, 2010)

Into what? And which ones are male!?!





slvdv said:


> If you have two males they will fight, and they could kill one another. I have seen them get their heads picked so bad their eys swell shut. Best to separate the one.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 23, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Into what? And which ones are male!?!


Go to the link I posted earlier. The people on there are very knowledgeable & there is even a forum specifically for quail. 

I'd guess the first two are male seeing how they both have a bib & the third one doesn't. 

I believe 2 males & 1 female is generally bad with most species of animals.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 23, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Go to the link I posted earlier. The people on there are very knowledgeable & there is even a forum specifically for quail.
> 
> I'd guess the first two are male seeing how they both have a bib & the third one doesn't.
> 
> I believe 2 males & 1 female is generally bad with most species of animals.


Agreed. Including humans. Well, unless there's a th- um...yeah, I'll sign up on those forums...thanks.


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 23, 2010)

looks like two males and one female there.  yeah, the males WILL fight.  It's best to seperate them out.

/edit-  only males have the bib under their neck.  females don't have that pattern.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 23, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> looks like two males and one female there.  yeah, the males WILL fight.  It's best to seperate them out.
> 
> /edit-  only males have the bib under their neck.  females don't have that pattern.


So there's 2 males and one female?


----------



## Nicole (Aug 23, 2010)

Wounds on the back of the head like that can also be from flying into the cage top.  They're stupid and will do it repeatedly if they are scared/fighting/whatever.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 23, 2010)

some nice clear pictures of all 3, and the injured area on the one would probably give us a better idea. as for the injury it looks like it's either being picked on by a cage mate, rubbing its head on something, or possibly was being harassed by another one of its cage mates and in an effort to escape banged/caught/rubbed it's head on something. it could also be self mutilation, a skin condition, or a host of other things. without clear pictures there is no way for us to get an idea of the various possibilities.

if it is being caused by a cage mate your only course of action is to remove the one being picked on, unless you know which one is doing the picking, in which case you could remove the one being the bully. 

good clear pictures, not a video, of the affected area will make it a lot easier to see whats going on. at the very least be prepared to separate them. on the other end of the spectrum if it is being picked on by a cage mate you could end up needing to make a trip to an avian vet. an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I would place the one being picked on in a separate cage now, before things progress to the point where a trip to an avian vet is necessary.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 27, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> some nice clear pictures of all 3, and the injured area on the one would probably give us a better idea. as for the injury it looks like it's either being picked on by a cage mate, rubbing its head on something, or possibly was being harassed by another one of its cage mates and in an effort to escape banged/caught/rubbed it's head on something. it could also be self mutilation, a skin condition, or a host of other things. without clear pictures there is no way for us to get an idea of the various possibilities.
> 
> if it is being caused by a cage mate your only course of action is to remove the one being picked on, unless you know which one is doing the picking, in which case you could remove the one being the bully.
> 
> good clear pictures, not a video, of the affected area will make it a lot easier to see whats going on. at the very least be prepared to separate them. on the other end of the spectrum if it is being picked on by a cage mate you could end up needing to make a trip to an avian vet. an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I would place the one being picked on in a separate cage now, before things progress to the point where a trip to an avian vet is necessary.


I agree  let chick pee rest by herself for now


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

It's actually not chick pea, it's Chicka-oh, what does it matter? Anyways, Tic and Chickapee don't seem to have any problems. In fact, they all huddle together under the black light (which BURNS when you touch it, by the way) when they're sleeping. It may be some mating thing, because Chickapee was doing a mating call, but he was like the mother (yes, mother) that Tic and Tac never had. I'll try to get some better pics.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Is Chickapee weak genetically, or could there be something wrong with her?
> 
> And my parents "don't want" to take her to the vet.


Might I also suggest not getting exotic pets that you're unable to provide veterinary care for?  It's not fair to the animals if their specialized needs are at the whims of your parents, since it seems like you're too young or don't have the means to provide veterinary care yourself...  it's all too common, and it's best avoided until you are autonomous.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> It's actually not chick pea, it's Chicka-oh, what does it matter? Anyways, Tic and Chickapee don't seem to have any problems. In fact, they all huddle together under the black light (which BURNS when you touch it, by the way) when they're sleeping. It may be some mating thing, because Chickapee was doing a mating call, but he was like the mother (yes, mother) that Tic and Tac never had. I'll try to get some better pics.


Your male bird isn't the mother the other two never had. It is a male. He never was, & never will be, anyone's mom.

Why ask for help, then suggest that everyone, who is suggesting the same basic concept (2 males + 1 female = bad), just simply doesn't understand?

There probably is some "mating thing" being involved, which is all the MORE reason to separate one of the males.


----------



## Newflvr (Aug 27, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Might I also suggest not getting exotic pets that you're unable to provide veterinary care for?  It's not fair to the animals if their specialized needs are at the whims of your parents, since it seems like you're too young or don't have the means to provide veterinary care yourself...  it's all too common, and it's best avoided until you are autonomous.


At some point this has to be said, don't get any more pets at this point. Through several of your posts it's very clear 1. You've done very little research on the purchases your parents have made 2.Your of an age that you have the answers therefor others knowledge is wasted. Wanting to have various pets is not a terrible idea, but everyone has turned into a drama with you. Stick with what you have and learn how to  properly take care of them.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

First off, don't tell me what to do. I've done research, and I thought this was supposed to be a helpful site- not one full of jerks like you. We've been raising animals for years, and this is the first time trying button quails. The answer has been repeated several times, and it's actually been days since I separated Chickapee from the others. Everyone just keeps stretching the topic. This is supposed to be an informative site, not one where everyone goes against one newbie. On that note, I bid you farewell. Goodbye


----------



## NikiP (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> First off, don't tell me what to do. I've done research, and I thought this was supposed to be a helpful site- not one full of jerks like you. We've been raising animals for years, and this is the first time trying button quails. The answer has been repeated several times, and it's actually been days since I separated Chickapee from the others. Everyone just keeps stretching the topic. This is supposed to be an informative site, not one where everyone goes against one newbie. On that note, I bid you farewell. Goodbye .


You haven't done enough research if you couldn't even sex your quails.

I posted a link on the first page to one of the BEST forums on poultry. I don't see any posts on the quail forum that would suggest that you tried to get suggestions from knowledgeable fowl people.

In just me browsing a few threads on there, I already found two threads with info that would be very beneficial to you.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=390896

This one is even about pecking feathers off:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=389319


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 27, 2010)

Niki - those links are awesome! I've had the pleasure of working with tons of parrots, finches, and softbills, but never with quail. I just might be hooked! thank you for posting them.

it's obvious from the last post that unless we coddle burntsnow and tell him everything he's doing is 100% correct we are wrong and being mean. the reality is he is asking for advice, not getting coddled and told hes doing everything right, and then getting angry about it. the truth here is that we are trying to help you with your pets. you obviously have done little to no research and think you already know it all. at this point not many people are going to be willing to help you. that is a very sad thing because outside the realm of tarantulas a lot of people on this site have a lot to offer. we are not here to hold your hand and tell you what you are doing is right all the time, sorry. you ask for help and when you get it you doo doo all over it. Mister I is absolutely correct. if your parents are not willing to take the animal to the vet, and you don't have the money to take them to the vet, don't get them. no one is going against you, you are asking for advice and then refusing it when it isn't exactly what you want to hear. veterinary care is a part of pet ownership, not just dogs and cats. most vets won't treat fish or inverts, however birds, reptiles, amphibians, mammals are all well within the scope of treatment these days. your parents may have "raised animals for years", thats your parents, not you. raising animals for years would lead me to believe they would understand how important not only veterinary care is, but how important it is to build a good, working relationship with their vets. it seems like you get over defensive EVERY time someone offers you genuine advice. and thats all anyone has done  is offer you advice, no one has told you what to do. people took time out of their lives to find links to help you, that doesn't do jack for them. however had you read any of the links Niki posted you'd have been able to do something as easy as sex your obviously sexually dimorphic button quail. Niki didn't have to take time out of her life to do that for you, but she did. and rather than being thankful for that advice you decided to doo doo all over not only her but everyone else that has offered you help. I've offered you plenty of advice in more than than this thread, I sincerely doubt you did more than read the first line before ending up in a huff and starting a reply. you are in for a big shock if this is how you act in the real world.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 28, 2010)

What an ungrateful little snot!  BurntSnow, get your attitude fixed before you graduate and the real world slaps you in the face.  As has been stated, people took time out of their lives that they could have done almost anything else with... spent time with their kids, spent time reading, improving their own knowledge, but no, they spent it on YOU, and ungrateful little child who thinks he knows everything.

Grow up.  It's better for everybody involved... mostly you.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 28, 2010)

thank you Mister I! I would have used a similar opening line, but i felt it better to leave it for a moderator/admin. thank you!


----------



## ZephAmp (Aug 28, 2010)

The interesting thing is...
I think all those birds are males!
The first one (one with a head injury) shows a bit of a "beard", the second one definitely has it, and as for the black one; I personally own an all-black button quail who's definitely a male; he calls all the time and he has the red "butt" color other males have with no neck "bib."

So. My vote is, they're all males, all beating the crap out of each other, the cage is too small, and yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## NikiP (Aug 28, 2010)

ZephAmp said:


> The interesting thing is...
> I think all those birds are males!
> The first one (one with a head injury) shows a bit of a "beard", the second one definitely has it, and as for the black one; I personally own an all-black button quail who's definitely a male; he calls all the time and he has the red "butt" color other males have with no neck "bib."
> 
> So. My vote is, they're all males, all beating the crap out of each other, the cage is too small, and yadda yadda yadda...


I was wondering about the possibility of this. I thought I had read somewhere that some color morphs have to be ventrally sexed. 

Of course their age & a lack of eggs could also answer that


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, it turns out that Tac is a male (black one) and Chickapee is a female! Chickapee has a rare mutation that makes her fur have patterns that are like a boy's. Tac is a male. He has the absence of a bib and red breast feathers, but does have red vent feathers. They were hard for me to see because they were hidden behind the black feathers. Several times today, Tac was mating with Chickapee. It went almost exactly like this-
[youtube]5A8RXm4KgTk[/youtube]
I observed that the reason of the feather loss is because while mating, the feather(s) Tac grabs onto are pecked off by accident. At this point I would type rude remarks and make you all feel like %&^#, but some of you were just trying to help. Anyways, after a feather would come loose, Tac would fall off Chickapee, only to try again a few minutes later. It's all pretty graphic, Tac is very aggressive. Anyways, Tic is definitely a male. Case closed.

P.S.
The cage is plenty big. I could even fit in a couple of finches and another button quail in there if I wanted to.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Well, it turns out that Tac is a male (black one) and Chickapee is a female! Chickapee has a rare mutation that makes her fur have patterns that are like a boy's. Tac is a male. He has the absence of a bib and red breast feathers, but does have red vent feathers. They were hard for me to see because they were hidden behind the black feathers. Several times today, Tac was mating with Chickapee. It went almost exactly like this-
> [youtube]5A8RXm4KgTk[/youtube]
> I observed that the reason of the feather loss is because while mating, the feather(s) Tac grabs onto are pecked off by accident. *At this point I would type rude remarks and make you all feel like %&^#*, but some of you were just trying to help. Anyways, after a feather would come loose, Tac would fall off Chickapee, only to try again a few minutes later. It's all pretty graphic, Tac is very aggressive. Anyways, Tic is definitely a male. Case closed.
> 
> ...


You really are ungreatful... Not "some of you".. But ALL of the users in this thread were trying to help.. Atleast you state there were some that were trying to help.. But really.. You make the comment that you did? That is childish & uncalled for.. Maybe you should try either 1) doing the research yourself.. 2) going else where for other to do the research for you & then bash them 3) shut up & "thank" the users for taking their time for helping you..

Reason why.. I cant say if birds do what you see.. But I have seen reptiles of the same sex appear as they are mating.. All it is.. One is dominating the other.. Again though.. *I know nothing about birds...* So.. Unless you listen to the ones here or have the animal sexed buy *someone who knows what they are looking for..* You cant say which is male *or* female.. 

To get better responces in the future in your "I'm going to argue with everyone because I am always right" threads.. Maybe you should think before you submit the reply... No one here is going to try & lie to you.. They have no reason to.. They are offering YOU *their knowledge*.. Try to soak it up... Its worth it.. You become smarter in the end & gain some new internet buddies.. 

Anyway.. As I said.. I cant help with the birds.. Best of luck getting the answers you need.. 

Have a good one.. :razz:


----------



## NikiP (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Chickapee has a rare mutation that makes her fur have patterns that are like a boy's.


It doesn't appear to be a rare mutation, i'm pretty sure Quaillady would have mentioned that. And it's just that the bibs appear to be different. 

Large cage or small, you still need to seperate one of the males. From what i've read, they do best in mated pairs & can become aggressive towards others.



Redneck said:


> *someone who knows what they are looking for..* You cant say which is male *or* female..


In his defense, he has. Burnt did actually go to the poultry forum & a button quail breeder has IDed & sexed them


----------



## Terry D (Aug 29, 2010)

They are definitely mating. Note the submissive posturing of the female in the first go around + brief copulation. Believew it or not, the ordeal is notably faster than this in many other avian sp. I've never raised birds with the exception of pigeons, so wouldn't know to tell you whether to separate her after x time. However, it's easy to see how she's getting the slight injury to the nape. Good luck with it. 
Terry


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Bald spots on hens*

I never raised quail but raised chickens for years,and Grandpa says....

1. when you have hens with bold heads you got to many roosters gang raping the few hens

2. the ones with bald spots are the roosters favorite

3. those hens just like it rough


----------



## B8709 (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> At this point I would type rude remarks and make you all feel like %&^#, but some of you were just trying to help.


This kid is unbelievable. Who does he think he is?
Kids. 

_Agreed. Including humans. Well, unless there's a th- um...yeah, I'll sign up on those forums...thanks. _

I think I know what you were about to say before you stopped yourself. You sound like you're 10. Where do you hear this stuff and learn this behavior? 
I blame it on poor parenting.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> You really are ungreatful... Not "some of you".. But ALL of the users in this thread were trying to help.. Atleast you state there were some that were trying to help.. But really.. You make the comment that you did? That is childish & uncalled for.. Maybe you should try either 1) doing the research yourself.. 2) going else where for other to do the research for you & then bash them 3) shut up & "thank" the users for taking their time for helping you..
> 
> Reason why.. I cant say if birds do what you see.. But I have seen reptiles of the same sex appear as they are mating.. All it is.. One is dominating the other.. Again though.. *I know nothing about birds...* So.. Unless you listen to the ones here or have the animal sexed buy *someone who knows what they are looking for..* You cant say which is male *or* female..


If people were really being helpful instead of rude jerks blind to how mean they really are, I probably would have gotten the answer sooner. Also, they're not dominating one another. That's complete BS. They're mating. Backyardchickens members confirmed it, tons of videos confirm it, and that video obviously doesn't show them "dominating" each other. Reptiles are much different than birds. You should definitely think before you post too, because I did find out the gender from other sources. The people here know jack @#$% about birds. Unlike you, I actually went and did my research. There's two males. And a female.


			
				BB709 said:
			
		

> I think I know what you were about to say before you stopped yourself. You sound like you're 10.


If you can understand that from 2 letters, you're just as childish.


----------



## B8709 (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> If you can understand that from 2 letters, you're just as childish.


Nope. It means I'm an *ADULT*. I'm allowed to know these things.


Edit: By the way, you're not allowed to abbreviate your swearing or do $##$%#$^#$^$%&$$#*%%^*%^% to edit. Read the rules, Kid.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

Did it ever occur to you that I'm trying to get banned? By the way
Proof of feather loss
Proof of gender
And I separated Tic (other male).


----------



## Redneck (Aug 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> You really are ungreatful... Not "some of you".. But ALL of the users in this thread were trying to help.. Atleast you state there were some that were trying to help.. But really.. You make the comment that you did? That is childish & uncalled for.. Maybe you should try either 1) doing the research yourself.. 2) going else where for other to do the research for you & then bash them 3) shut up & "thank" the users for taking their time for helping you..
> 
> Reason why.. I cant say if birds do what you see.. But I have seen reptiles of the same sex appear as they are mating.. All it is.. One is dominating the other.. Again though.. *I know nothing about birds...* So.. Unless you listen to the ones here or have the animal sexed buy *someone who knows what they are looking for..* You cant say which is male *or* female..
> 
> ...





BurntSnow said:


> If people were really being helpful instead of rude jerks blind to how mean they really are, I probably would have gotten the answer sooner.


Maybe if your were not being so hostile... You might have got your answer sooner...



> Also, they're not dominating one another. That's complete BS. They're mating.


If you look about all your nonsence... You notice.. I did quote myself.. No read it really slow.. I mean sloooow... It says... It appears as if they were dominating.. I also followed it with.. *"I know nothing about birds.."*
Does that make a bite of sence to you? No? 

Here.. For me to break it down a little for you to comprehend.. "It was a suggestion!" Did that help?



> Backyardchickens members confirmed it, tons of videos confirm it, and that video obviously doesn't show them "dominating" each other.


I am very glad you got your answer.. Did you bash them for helping you? I hope not.. 



> Reptiles are much different than birds.


Holy cow!  Reptiles are different than birds?!?! OMG! I would have never guess it.. Thank you! 



> You should definitely think before you post too, because I did find out the gender from other sources.


I always think before I post.. I even think WHILE I am typing what I post.. Crazy aint it?!



> The people here know jack @#$% about birds.


Again... Comments like these get you no where..  Stop being so hostile.. There *are* many members here that know alot about birds.. They just choose not to share their information with you because they think you are a snot nose little brat... 



> Unlike you, I actually went and did my research. There's two males. And a female.


I do not have to do research on any birds.. I dont keep birds.. I dont plan to keep birds.. Birds do not interest me in the least.. Nothing against those who keep them.. They are just not for me..


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 29, 2010)

B8709 said:


> This kid is unbelievable. Who does he think he is?
> Kids.
> 
> _Agreed. Including humans. Well, unless there's a th- um...yeah, I'll sign up on those forums...thanks. _
> ...


 little brat needs more than a time out,needs to go cut himself a good switch from a peach tree and hand it over to someone to learn him some yes sirs and no sirs


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

Then what makes you think you should even post in this thread? None of your posts have been any helpful, especially since I already got my answer. Now, read the title. Pay attention to the "Please Help if You Know About Gamebirds." and you just admitted you don't.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyways burntsnow why do you want to get banned? ..it's easy enough to just stop posting here...


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Then what makes you think you should even post in this thread? None of your posts have been any helpful, especially since I already got my answer. Now, read the title. Pay attention to the "Please Help if You Know About Gamebirds." and you just admitted you don't.


 I am done here... I hope you show your critters more respect.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Then what makes you think you should even post in this thread? None of your posts have been any helpful, especially since I already got my answer. Now, read the title. Pay attention to the "Please Help if You Know About Gamebirds." and you just admitted you don't.


I am trying to help.. None of my posts are being rude.. Are they? I am trying to get you to open your eyes.. People here know ALOT about any kind of animal.. Name a bug.. Someone can help with it.. Name a reptile.. People can help with it.. Name it.. There is someone here that CAN help you.. If you just calm down & stop being so dang hostile... 

Stop being hostile.. Breath a little.. 

Now.. Since you have such a problem with helpful criticism... I will bid you fare well.. No longer will I post in your threads.. 

Have a good one..


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Anyways burntsnow why do you want to get banned? ..it's easy enough to just stop posting here...


Good point, but I'd rather say what I want instead of just watching the others bash me. I could honestly do a lot better, but I'm not as bad as Mister I, Redneck, and kevin91172, et cetera. I actually took the posts into consideration and I found the answer for myself. As it turns out, I was the one who was correct after all. Yet Redneck still BSed about me being wrong or bashing others for helping. He's just throwing a tantrum because he wasn't able to be helpful in any way. My point is, I'd rather use up the infraction space and make a new account or something than let the others think they can flame me altogether.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I am trying to help.. None of my posts are being rude.. Are they? I am trying to get you to open your eyes.. People here know ALOT about any kind of animal.. Name a bug.. Someone can help with it.. Name a reptile.. People can help with it.. Name it.. There is someone here that CAN help you.. If you just calm down & stop being so dang hostile...
> 
> Stop being hostile.. Breath a little..
> 
> ...


No need, I'm leaving anyways. yes, I'm double-posting.


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 29, 2010)

Well if you want to get technical, birds are not that much different from reptiles considering, you know, they are reptiles. 

Secondly, I didn't see BurntSnow really getting snotty until people started accusing him/her of not doing research.  How do you know that?  It took me a couple years after owning tarantulas to find this forum.  I did my research in books.  Also, BurntSnow seems to be a younger member of this board and how many of you can say you could control what your parents did?  If someone was irresponsible about buying gamebirds they never kept before without doing the research, it would be BurntSnow's parents not the OP.

BurntSnow, I don't know for sure if they are mating or if it is dominance but I do keep doves and it's very confusing when you have all the same gender.  IF they are all male or even all female there will typically be an individual that takes on the part of the opposite gender including most courting and mating behavior.  It seems you are sure of their gender now.  

When my male and female had offspring, I was certain it was female.  After the baby matured, my original male went from courting to kicking it off perches and not letting it eat or drink.  The baby then started acting like a male and bow cooing.  Had to buy a separate cage then.   If he continues to pull out feathers, you might need to let Chickapea rest a bit so he's not trying to over-breed her.  Separating the other male will probably calm the one you left with her.  It sure did with my doves.


----------



## B8709 (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> new account.


Hate to act like a mod but uh..New (second) accounts aren't allowed either.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

B8709 said:


> Hate to act like a mod but uh..New (second) accounts aren't allowed either.


Really? Darn.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 29, 2010)

LeilaNami said:


> Well if you want to get technical, birds are not that much different from reptiles considering, you know, they are reptiles.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't see BurntSnow really getting snotty until people started accusing him/her of not doing research.  How do you know that?  It took me a couple years after owning tarantulas to find this forum.  I did my research in books.  Also, BurntSnow seems to be a younger member of this board and how many of you can say you could control what your parents did?  If someone was irresponsible about buying gamebirds they never kept before without doing the research, it would be BurntSnow's parents not the OP.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks Leila. That was very nice of you to post this. Although, it's not my parents' faults. These were going to be my birds rather than "the family's" (my parents') and I admit that I didn't expect these things. I should have done more research because I was basing my knowledge off of what I knew from raising the other birds and a tad bit of information online. 
At this point, I am absolutely sure of the genders. It seems Tac is trying to over-breed her (a lot). So, I'm going to try and separate the males for a bit.


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 29, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Wow, thanks Leila. That was very nice of you to post this. Although, it's not my parents' faults. These were going to be my birds rather than "the family's" (my parents') and I admit that I didn't expect these things. I should have done more research because I was basing my knowledge off of what I knew from raising the other birds and a tad bit of information online.
> At this point, I am absolutely sure of the genders. It seems Tac is trying to over-breed her (a lot). So, I'm going to try and separate the males for a bit.


Well the point is, you recognize the problem and you are trying to correct it.  That's more than what I can say for a lot of people I've spoken with working in a pet store.  You at least have a background in birds and didn't jump into this completely blind.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 30, 2010)

NikiP said:


> You haven't done enough research if you couldn't even sex your quails.
> 
> I posted a link on the first page to one of the BEST forums on poultry. I don't see any posts on the quail forum that would suggest that you tried to get suggestions from knowledgeable fowl people.
> 
> ...


Back to this post. Kinda confusing when a supposedly female quail is on top of a supposedly male one, huh? Huh, jerk?


----------



## B8709 (Aug 30, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Back to this post. Kinda confusing when a supposedly female quail is on top of a supposedly male one, huh? Huh, jerk?



Isn't it about...10 oclock there? Go to bed. School tomorrow.
Stop trying to provoke people back to the topic since they're not replying anymore. You'll quickly find out that no one likes you if you keep it up.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like this thread's done.  I hope you've gotten it all out of your system, Burnt.

-MrI


----------

